# Does monthly ticket allow round trips?



## Sean Lee (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello. I need to commute between Phily and NYC. 
My question may sound stupid, but I am new to the Amtrak system.
If I buy a monthly ticket, does is support a round trip? 

At the Amtrak web site, it says like 'The monthly ticket is valid for unlimited travel between the origin and destination stations you select, and all stations in between, for an entire calendar month'.

On the other hand, at the link for monthly ticket purchases, looks like I have to designated the origin city and the destination city. 

If I purchase a monthly ticket, can I travel for both Phily => NYC and NYC => Phily?

Thank you for your advice in advance.


----------



## OBS (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes.


----------

